# Lead the Way Fund's Run Down Hero Highway: registration open



## Rudy (Oct 16, 2013)

Dear Friends and Supporters of Army Ranger Lead The Way Fund, 

Registration is NOW OPEN for our 6th Annual 'A Run Down Hero Highway.' This is a patriotic and family-friendly 5k run/walk/stroll that pays tribute to local hero Sgt. James J. Regan, and helps raise money for the Lead The Way Fund. All proceeds go to support the families of our US Army Rangers who have been killed, disabled, or are currently serving in harm's way around the world.

Register HERE: http://www.leadthewayfund.org/2013/0...m_medium=email

Now in its sixth year, and back bigger and stronger after last year's cancellation due to Hurricane Sandy, this event brings together people of all ages for a spirited run/walk/stroll along the Hudson River. Starting at Pier 46, entrants complete a 5K roundtrip along the West Side Highway, past Ground Zero and in constant view of Lady Liberty. The festivities continue with a post-race celebratory brunch at The Lighthouse at Chelsea Piers.



This year, in conjunction with The American Fallen Soldiers Project, we will present original portraits to the families of beloved fallen Rangers SGT Andrew Nicol and 

SPC Bradley D. Rappuhn. In addition, continuing with our tradition of supporting other home-town heroes in the NYPD and FDNY, we will be presenting a portrait to the family of NYPD 9/11 First Responder, Bomb Squad Detective Claude "Danny" Richards.



Attendees will revel in a day filled with moving tributes, amazing camaraderie and great food & drink. Over 1,100 people joined us for the 5th annual Run Down Hero Highway. We can't wait to commemorate and celebrate with you!



Schedule:

9:45 AM Registration and T-Shirt Collection on Pier 46 (Cross Charles & West St.)

10:30 AM Introductory Remarks; God Bless America

10:45 AM Run/Walk Begins

11:45 AM DOORS OPEN for after party - The Lighthouse at Chelsea Piers (Pier 61)

12:45 PM Portrait Presentations by The American Fallen Soldiers Project 



Register:

Online - Visit our event registration page. Registering online GUARANTEES you a free commemorative T-shirt and size preference.
Mail-In - Send check and waiver to Lead The Way Fund, Inc., P.O. Box 281, Manhasset NY, 11030. 2013 LTWF Run Down Hero Highway Event Flyer 
Walk-up - All forms of payment accepted. All walk-up entry fees increase $10.
All participants MUST sign liability waiver on behalf of yourself and/or your families in order to participate in event. If registering by mail please sign below and send in with your registration. If you register online you MUST check the appropriate boxes indicating that you have read and accepted our terms.

Cost: Adults - $75; Students - $40; Under 12 - $25 (Kids under 5 Free)

NOTE: ALL COSTS INCREASE BY $10 FOR WALK-INS

*Cost includes entrance fee, t-shirt and full brunch*



Fundraising: Many people have asked how they can get involved and help fundraise for us in addition to just attending our events. By setting up a page on FirstGiving, all individuals, families and groups will have the ability to raise money on our behalf & in support of your 'Run Down Hero Highway' efforts. To start your fundraising, please click on the JOIN NOW button at the top of the page and create your own personalized page.



Sponsorships: We are actively seeking individual and corporate sponsors to team up with us on our efforts. 



Post Race: Head to The Lighthouse at Chelsea Piers for a celebratory brunch. The Lighthouse is located in the Chelsea Piers Sports & Entertainment Complex at 23rd Street and the Hudson River (www.piersixty.com).


If you have a moment, please take a look at this video tribute from our last event to get an idea of what a special day this is: 




We hope to see you there!

Thank you for your continued support of the Lead The Way Fund and our U.S. Army Rangers.

God Bless America!




*This is not a Department of Defense sponsored event*


----------



## pardus (Oct 16, 2013)

This is an excellent event!
Ive been to 4 or 5 of these now along with several other members of SS.

A moving event in many respects and one that is a truly worthy cause. A lot of fun and camaraderie to be had at the same time.
I would encourage anyone who can to attend.

*November 24th*


----------

